# itchy anus



## A-man (Nov 27, 2001)

Does anyone have this? I get this once in a while and am qurious to know what could be causing this. I've read that it could be pinworms, but I have other symptoms such as diarea also


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I have the same thing and wanted to post the same ??Hope someone has answers :eyeroll:


----------



## searchingforacure (Dec 9, 2001)

Yah-tis common for me too-mostly at nights (I've actually scratched to the point of causing a fissure-just great)...I've heard something about bile salt diarrheas? Anyone else heard of this? Apparently it irritates on the way out. Anyway-also heard of a product called Balneol-supposedly it helps where the hemorrhoidal ointments do not. (have tried anusol to no avail-have yet to try the balneol.) Otherwise, doctors say to take a sitz bath-as if we all haven't heard this enough! Give me a break!


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

This may be caused by a host of things:
diet
stool leakage
proctitis
pruritus ani
I would consider examining your diet to see if there is an obvious irritant like alcohol, chocolate, curry, sugary drinks, etc...If you experience pain or blood in the discharge then I would talk to your doctor about this.Jeff


----------



## A-man (Nov 27, 2001)

Jeffrey Roberts,What causes stool leakage to occur? How would one fix this problem?


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

chocolate and sugary stuff. Yesterday I ate a really big chunk of icing off from a piece of cake, (I am not suppose to eat cake)







I got dizzy in a hurry.





















My Doctor told me there would be days like that.







thanks Jeff, more thing point to sugar for me.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I think Joycein hit the 'nail' on the head.Sugar is certainly a problem for many along with spicy food. There could also be irritation or inflammation causing the leakage. Many of the non-absorbed sugar substitutes may be a problem which also causes this, ie: sorbitol, sucralose, etc..However, I've found that everybody has their particular trigger for anal leakage.


----------



## A-man (Nov 27, 2001)

Sorry to keep bothering you, but inflamation of what? The small intestines? How would they test for this?


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Inflammation of the rectum or large intestine. Perhaps malabsorption in the small intestine rather than inflammation.Sigmoidoscopy or colonoscopy would be the best diagnostic tool. A barium enema or GI series may show inflammation or a stricture if IBD were also involved.


----------



## sue660 (Dec 8, 2001)

I have had a problem with the itch for about a year or more. My doctor told me to change my brand of toilet paper...didn't work...it's not worms...just an itch that I find hard to satisfy...can you relate? I figured that it is all a part of IBS.....


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

I've had this itch for only a week and it's driving me crazy. The itch is more intense at night when I'm trying to sleep---it wakes me up. PCP is treating me with a one dose pill (vermox) just in case it's pinworms. I thought this was a problem that just kids got--not adults. He said that dogs can bring in worms in the soil and if we don't wash our hands after we touch the dogs and then eat--BINGO! I do have one external hemorrhoid and I read the external ones itch. How long does it take for hemorrhoids to heal and the itch to go AWAY?


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Whopps another question: Do medications like beta blockers that mention pruritis as one of the side effects--cause an itchy anus?Tania


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I'm not really an expert on hemorrhoids or itchy anus as these aren't typically a symptom of IBS although many people do frequently have them.Perhaps someone has some personal experience with this.Jeff


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

What are the last two things on Jeff's lists of causes? I've never heard of those.I think if you're going crazy with the itchies, a visit to the dr is definitely in order to rule out some causes. I think someone mentioned in the women's forum that they had gotten a yeast infection (candida) there. I get kind of itchy and irritated there sometimes, usuaully after a BM when the tissues have been subjected to messy poo and then enough TP to clean it up. Patting the area with a piece of TP with some water on it can be soothing. And so can soaking in a warm bath...this works for hemmies, at least.I think my anus might be getting too dry. I've been meaning to buy some hydrocortisone cream to use on the area, to moisturize and reduce irritation. Someone else on the BB swears by the stuff for fixing butt woes.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

If I get a little raw I found that *Bag Balm* really heals things up. I use it before I go to bed. It will stain your undies, so be sure to wear your old pair. You know the one you wouldn't want to be caught wearing if you got in an accident.....


----------



## hanktotem (May 27, 2001)

Although there can be many causes of an itchy anus, one simple cause is incomplete cleaning of the anus after a bowel movement.This is especially a problem when complete cleaning is difficult because of dry, hard stools or because the skin has become raw from the frequent cleaning needed when suffering from loose stools. Moist towelettes may be helpful, although many of them contain alcohol, which can dry and irritate the skin, especially with frequent or prolonged use, thus making the problem worse. A gentler solution is to use Balneol, which is a cleansing solution with the consistency and appearance of hand lotion. It is hard to find in drug stores, but can easily be ordered via the Internet at e.g., http://www.bogarddrug.com


----------



## turbocat (Nov 21, 2001)

I use up a whole lot of toilet paper during my before bed BM...my anus usually becomes swollen (hemmoroids?) and tiny pieces of TP get stuck up in there, causes severe itching. No matter how careful I am there's always a tiny little bit hiding, and I have to go back and clean it out.


----------



## MALI (Jul 8, 2001)

hi all, first whipe with TP,then baby whipes, then a little plain old vaseline or cortaid cream. it works. MALI


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I bought some hydrocortisone cream today. The package specifically mentions using it for anal itch.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

My doctor diagnosed mine as a fungus--anti-fungal cream cleared it up for about 6 months. Watch out for cortisone creams--frequent use can impact the skin. I found that out with eczema. I use a tea tree oil salve, myself.


----------



## 509 (Jan 2, 2002)

Hi all, I'm a newbie on here so please treat me gently. I use an ointment that I think is also available in the USA called 'Preparation H' that is excellent for relieving the itching and soreness that can result from excessive 'D' or hemorrhoids. It's very soothing and works well.


----------



## Medb (Jan 5, 2002)

Hello all, I am also new here. I have experienced this - especially when my diarrhea is particularly bad for days. What has worked for me is careful cleaning after each trip to the toilet and then an application of witch hazel oil with absorbent cotton. The oil is very soothing for itching and burning in this area. It can be kept in the fridge and applied while it is cold as well.I hope this helps some of you!


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

I've had a mild problem with this, too. I have found that a moisturizing anti-bacterial soap is good for cleaning the area after a messy BM, and that Desitin (the stuff for babies' diaper rash) is good for itching and irritation.


----------



## GurgleGut (Dec 2, 2001)

I have this too occassionally, I use diaper rash cream and it really helps. The witch hazel is also good for soothing and for cleaning but the Desitin is great!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Buy this seat bidet:http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/741...m/574104702/p/1


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

Spasman I want to know more about the Bidet Cleaning is verydiffcult with my back I ususally have a mess and it really upsents meWe looked into another Bidet comThey were wvery expensivePlease helpYhanksAKren


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

what do you know about Ibsocal?ThanksKAren


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Regarding the bidet,i have post in the meeting place.Do you mean IBSacol?I have use so many products,i think i have tried it.I can't remember.You can ask them for a free-sample.


----------



## 13542 (Nov 10, 2005)

IBS 6??? What is this nonsense?Who is moderating this site? This is borderlining, no?


----------



## administrator (Aug 20, 2004)

The offensive posts were deleted.The Moderators are volunteers and are not here 24/7 reading every post as it comes in. We want to thank the person that hit the alert button (the triangle with the ! in it). Hitting the alert button really does help us find posts that need attention. Much more effective than posting a why hasn't anyone done something about this post. We may or may not see your post about the posts we will see the alerts you send in. Also by hittingthe alert button you allow us to deal with offensive posts without leaving a residue in the threads left when people post about them.In some cases we will take the time to discuss a situation before acting, so don't assume we ignored your alert. We take all alerts seriously, and generally we handle the situation behind the scenes whenever possible, so you may not see anything posted publically.Thank you The Moderator Team


----------



## 13542 (Nov 10, 2005)

Thank you to The Moderator Team


----------

